# Elberton, GA is in a kill shelter



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Please if you live in this area and are looking for a GSD please check her out! 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Elberton, GA | Samantha - ***URGENT***


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Meet Samantha, she is 2 yrs old, owner surrender - she is VERY thin. She needs someone to be her best friend!! These dogs do not have much time, they are at a kill shelter - please respond quickly to save their lives. ECAC serves Elbert County Georgia. We are a kill shelter, an unfortunate result of pet overpopulation. Please help put a stop to the needless deaths of thousands of companion animals each year, spay and neuter your pets! Dogs and puppies are available for a small adoption donation. At this time the facility does not offer vetting of impounded animals, but we do have a discount mobile spay/neuter clinic that comes onsite every two weeks. We can assist you in scheduling an appointment to get your new companion spayed or neutered at a much reduced rate. Adopter must provide proof of sterilization. 



706-283-5054
[email protected]


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I would go adopt her now if I was eighteen already


----------

